# Blooming Potential- My Terrarium Experience (Part 2)



## Chicago Chad (Aug 16, 2013)

*(Supplies)*
I looked around for supplies BEFORE I bought any new plants. This time I set everything up before I put the first plant in. My setups are not customized builds, but I am heading that direction. I wanted to find the best options for the start up costs, but at the same time not skimp on the environments. My original concern was getting financially involved in a terrarium project and potentially having it not workout while it was filled with plants. My setups have basically been problem free. I now have many tanks that follow this same setup and I continue to have success with them. Here is what’s involved:

-Exo-Terra or Zoo Med Terrarium 18" wide 18" deep and 24" tall (about $105-25 at Petsmart. I have not seen them cheaper elsewhere) I also have a 18 x 18 x 36”
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/natural_terrarium_medium.php

I use these because they open in the front, which I find necessary for cleaning, watering, ect. They also have a small amount of ventilation in the front along the bottom of the door. I find it unpractical to use aquariums because they pose initial problems. (for example; how to run the wiring for the fans, how to keep the tank closed off from the outside environment and how to water the plants if the tank is placed upright.) I think it is important to create a design both aesthetically pleasing and functional.

-eggcrate/ white 1/2" grate that comes in a 24 x 48" sheet ($13.00 at Home Depot)
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=eggcrate&qpvt=eggcrate&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=ECE54FC16DC3808947BC3111FF3C4A438DA1CEE8&selectedIndex=3

I cut it with scissors to fit the bottom of the tank. I also raise the plants off the floor by using a few empty containers under the eggcrate. You can also cut more pieces from it to make shelves if desired. I believe it is important to have air flow beneath the plant and also have room for water runoff. I never allow a plant/ container sit flush on the bottom.
I have seen people fill the bottoms with moss, water and Hydroton, but this creates more problems and is very difficult to clean at the least. 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...C91EEC302E2E99E642121648DEFD4&selectedIndex=1
-plexi-glass or acrylic sheet I forget the exact thickness, but it is the thinnest available. The piece is 18" x 24". ($10.00 at Home Depot) You can cut the 6" end to have it fit snug. 
This is necessary to hold in the humidity and separate the plants from some of the heat that is put off from the lights that rest directly on top.

-(2) 3.5" computer fans. I go to resale shops and buy 9V charges for $1 and wire them up myself. The fans are often given to me for free. 
The fans run 24 hours a day.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=3.5%22+comptuer+fans&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=3.5%22+comptuer+fans&sc=7-14&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&id=22E7B26C01A35EFE2D164492657A7BB44DA317EE&selectedIndex=5

-(4) boxes of small 1" clear suction cups (each box contains 5 cups). 
Make sure that you buy the cups with the smallest suction cup, the larger ones lose their grip.
I use these to hang the fans in each, top rear corner of the tank. I also use the suction cups to hang mounted plants. These allow me to change the placement of the plants as needed. ($2 a box at Home Depot)
I also cut a piece of chicken wire to hang plants on but it is a pain to flatten out properly and leaves sharp edges after it is cut. The tanks do allow you to hang the piece, but the effort involved is much more time consuming. 

-Repti-Fogger by Exo Terra ( about $50.00 at Petsmart)
I bought this for the very first tank. At that time, I had not restarted my collection and did not know how much of an impact the plants alone would have on the relative humidity. I do not find this necessary for every tank, but if the tank is not stuffed with plants and misted, you may want to consider it. I run it 3X a day for 15 min. I do find that I can mount plants with less Sphagnum if it is being used. The humidifier also has its own analog dial that allows you to turn up the amount of humidity produced. I run it rather low. At a high level it will saturate the leaves of the plants, which can be an issue at night.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=repti+fogger&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=repti+fogger&sc=8-8&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&id=8AC82D78D68E11704DE86C54E65B4F29B4B9CBC5&selectedIndex=56

-a multi-outlet extension cord. GFCI is recommended, but I do not use them because they get tripped by our swamp cooler. ($30 with, $5 without at Home Depot)

-(2) analog light timers that run in 15 min increments.($7.00 at Home Depot) 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12482672&utm_source=bingcashback&utm_campaign=5176962&utm_medium=cse&mr:referralID=de899497-f3c2-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


----------

